# NEW 6-LANE $1 BILION SUSPENSION BRIDGE FOR VANCOUVER!



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

New $1 billion suspension bridge for Fraser River  

man this is going to be so awesome. reminds me so much of the suspension bridge in hong kong.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

nice, but shouldnt this be in the bridges forums?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Also, that's not a supsension bridge!


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

that is a cable-stayed bridge, but regardless, very cool, i love vancouver.... fav in N America!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Let the money keep on comming in........................


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

the bridge really reminds me of the Rio Antirio Bridge, built for the Athens 2004 Olympic Games, and coincidentally we're also building a cable bridge leading up to our own Olympic Games.





















RAV and Golden Ears should have opening ceremonies. Check out the Rio Antirio opening ceremony:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Lets hope this get built! kay:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

$1 billion?? Thats an awful lot for a bridge!! Looks cool, but not $1 billion cool! lol


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Why does the bridge need to be 6 lanes? It isn't really in that busy of a location is it? Wouldn't 4 lanes suffice?


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

A suspension bridge, the New Tacoma Narrows bridge next to the old one is being built for $800 million, in Tacoma area south of Seattle. $1 billion for a bridge that's smaller in size is a lot.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

From the provider link:

"While the final cost won't be known until February, Hardie said the current estimated cost of $800 million is up from an earlier estimate of $600 million due to an increase in property values and in rising costs for construction, both in labour and material. It will cost another $200 million to build road improvements on both ends of the bridge, bringing the project to a total cost of $1 billion."

Also, there is a slight difference between Can and US $. The article doesn't specify which unit they are refering to so I assume it's Can$.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Is it replacing a ferry or another bridge? Where does it begin and end? I like it, it reminds me of a bridge I've been on in Sydney.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

It isn't replacing anything. Aparently it's a totally new point of crossing to divert traffic away from congested current crossings and to add convience.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

When will people realize that adding lanes to highways and building new roads only encourage more people to drive.....


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

It is replacing a ferry, it is needed, there will be be no public money spent on it, it is not near any major transit infrastructure and 6 lanes will certainly be necessary.

Notice the twin peaks of Mt.Blanshard in the background of the second picture, also known as the Golden Ears, hence the name of the bridge.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm, doesnt look special.


----------



## richardsonhomebuyers (May 6, 2005)

Nice looking bridge. Is the 1 billion american or canadian?


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Why does the bridge need to be 6 lanes? It isn't really in that busy of a location is it? Wouldn't 4 lanes suffice?


You have to live in Vancouver to understand the need for this bridge. The amount of traffic that has to cross the Fraser River on a daily basis is absolutely ridiculous.The only other bridges that cross the Fraser in the area is the 4 lane (65 year old) Pattullo, 6 lane Port Mann, and the 6 lane Alex Fraser. All of these bridges experience gridlock on a daily basis, especially the Port Mann and Patullo. If anyone of these bridges has an accident then traffic becomes quite chaotic.


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

The port mann is only 5 lanes, is the bridge across the river servicing the only east west controlled access highway and is in congestion approximately 78% of the day.


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

That ferry is not fun. 45 min wait to cross from Langley to MapleRidge? . It's a shame it will be a toll bridge, but i never go that way anyways so... Does anyone know if it will have bike lanes or something? I still don't like the name, but i guess its better than the "Evergreen" line (uggghhh). Anyways, it's about time this gets built.


----------

